# PLEASE CRITIQUE ME DOING SOME FLATWORK!!!



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

For the most part, you look good. Better than a lot of riders that convert from western. My suggestions are to try and put your leg a little futher back, since you're riding dressage, you want it to be more under you. Also trysitting up a bit straighter and sitting more on your seat bones by bringing your seat a little closer to the front of saddle. Your hands were the biggest thing I saw though. Especially in the second picture you doing "puppy paws"; your palms are facing down, and your thumbs together when they should hand your palms facing and your thumbs up, like your holding a glass of water. But these are all finer tuning things. You appear to have a very nice seat and have good control of the horse. Good job


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah i agree, bring your leg back a bit but only a little 

roll those shoulders back a bit as well. and thumbs facing up as mentioned already.

you do look pretty solid though considering youre a converted rider  keep up the good work 

p.s. where in WA are you? looks pretty green for WA


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock: Holey Moley!! I love your friends tb cross.... *druel*  You, as other stated need to sit in the saddle more, you sitting to the back of the seat. When you get on him, put your legs out of your stirrups and stretch down, everyone try it! Then slowly reach for your stirrups, this should put your legs in the right position. Your are a loverly natural rider sweetypie! Just a few minor fixes... and my dear your set to hit the dressage ring!! :wink: 

Oh im sorry i cant get over your friends gorgues big boy... isnt he just the best looking horse!  I really like him... if you havent worked that out yet lol


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

Helmet? I always like to see pictures with helmets. I know there are lots of kids who come to this forum. Show by example I always say. You do look lovely however.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes i agree with the helmet, although prettypalfry it is her choice, and her risk to take... :roll:


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I am in agreeance with the replies so far. You are sitting too far back in the saddle so are not in the deepest/most effective position. 

This could be you or the saddle, I've seen a lot of people who ride just a tad to short in the stirrup and push themselves back by trying to keep their leg long.

Puppy paws, I like that saying!  yep you got 'em but a lot of people do so don't stress, as mentioned before try riding like you were holding full wine glasses, thumbs up or there will be less to drink after the ride :mrgreen: 

Puppy paws lead to Chicken Wings and chicken wings lead to the butch look :lol: meaning flat hands lead to elbows sticking out which leads to rounded shoulders. So try to straighten up, tuck in and roll back.

All this is very minor as you look like a very nice rider, it will just help you to be more effective.

Good luck and keep at it.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

aww thanks guys! Yeh i will work on that, that saddle wasnt mine, it was my friends. Jazzyrider, i was in Darwin at the time. Thats where my friend lives.... And yes, if you have ever been to Darwin it is green everywhere, unlike WA. :? 

Delregans Way, im glad you like him. It was a big wakning for me to hop on a 17.3hh solid horse, when im use to 15hh ASH lol

I will post some more pictures in a month!
Thanks guys :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

sweetypie16 said:


> aww thanks guys! Yeh i will work on that, that saddle wasnt mine, it was my friends. Jazzyrider, i was in Darwin at the time. Thats where my friend lives.... And yes, if you have ever been to Darwin it is green everywhere, unlike WA. :?
> 
> Delregans Way, im glad you like him. It was a big wakning for me to hop on a 17.3hh solid horse, when im use to 15hh ASH lol
> 
> ...


lol yeah ive been to darwin  that explains it then 

i forgot to say before, he is a stunning horse. ive been thinking about putting a warmblood over my mare but wasnt sure but after seeing him i can tell the tb/wb cross is very nice


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

> lol yeah ive been to darwin that explains it then
> 
> i forgot to say before, he is a stunning horse. ive been thinking about putting a warmblood over my mare but wasnt sure but after seeing him i can tell the tb/wb cross is very nice


Yeh i like the combination aye! I also know a wb cross ASH, now they are nice!! *drool*  Glad you guys like him, i will tell Aleisha (friend) that.. hehe :wink: He is only 4 to, and he is already that size!! Imagin him in another 2years, when he has some work done to him.... jeez he will be HUGE!! But he is such a gentle giant


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

is it just me or do you look different to the other pics you have posted posted on here????


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i thought she looked the same :?


----------



## GLS88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with Mell! Very weird.. :?:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4907&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

this is the only other pic i can find of her without digging through bunches of other posts but it looks like the same person to me

sorry to answer for you sweetypie but i didnt like where the comments were heading


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh here we go again... I agree with jazzyrider, i cant see any difference. :roll: Look, people like you wreck simple posts like these, if you have a problem consult sweetypie, dont bring it up in the posts....jeez grow up wont you! :roll: Im sorry but your trying to start S#%T!! And quiet frankly, i think sweetypie is genuine. Seriously...! :evil:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

ok sorry i didn't mean for it to blow up like this i was just wondering. i am not trying S%*T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

well i got the impression you were...my bad. But in the future, if you have a problem please consult the person in a private email.... Keep the horse forum fun and constructive :wink: 

Sorry sweetypie...


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 3, 2007)

You are looking pretty good for only one year of riding english. But my only suggestion to you would be to work on getting that straight line from your bit to your elbow.


----------

